# Wii U mit Verlust/Kinderarbeit bei Wii U Produktion



## matty2580 (27. Oktober 2012)

Wii U mit Verlust/Kinderarbeit bei der Wii U Produktion 
*Nintendo bestätigt offiziell, dass die Wii U anfangs mit Verlust verkauft wird.*
*Besonders brisant wird diese Information, da bei Foxconn auch unter 14-jährige Kinder arbeiten. *
*Noch nicht einmal für Nintendo lohnt sich die Kinderarbeit....*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild Computerbase/Nintendo​ 
Das eine neue Konsolengeneration zuerst mit Verlust verkauft wird, ist eigentlich keine News wert, sondern fast schon normal.
Trotzdem möchte ich darüber schreiben, da Nintendo dieses Mal besonders agressiv vorgeht.
Nintendo möchte bis zum Ende des Geschäftsjahres 24 Millionen Konsolen, und 24 Millionen Spiele dazu verkaufen.
In Deutschland sind fast alle Wii U/Bundles vorbestellt und ausverkauft.
Eigentlich sieht das nach außen sehr gut für Nintendo aus.
Tablet und Smartphone machen Nintendo zunehmend Konurrenz.
Durch den günstigen Preis soll der Käufer dazu gebracht werden, doch die Wii U zu kaufen.
Der US-Analyst Michael Pachter sieht diese Prognose für viel zu optimistisch an.
Das entspricht einem Verhältnis von 4,3 Spielen pro Wii U.
Nachdem die Nintendo-Fans ihre Spiele gekauft haben, wird der Markt schnell gesättigt sein, meint Pachter.​


			
				Michael Pachter schrieb:
			
		

> However, demand will probably wane once Nintendo’s core fan base has purchased the first 5-6m units,





			
				Michael Pachter schrieb:
			
		

> negatively impacting long-term hardware and software sales as well.
> Allerdings wird die Nachfrage wahrscheinlich nachlassen,
> sobald Nintendo Kern-Fangemeinde die ersten 5-6m Einheiten gekauft hat.
> Das hat negative Auswirkungen auf den langfristige Hardware-und Software-Vertrieb.



Nintendo will sell Wii U at a loss; Analyst questions launch sale predictions | Games industry news | MCV 

Nintendo rechnet jetzt nur noch mit einem Gewinn von 6 Milliarden japanischen Yen, 
von ursprünglich 20 Milliarden geplanten Yen, bis zum laufenden Ende des Geschäftsjahres. 

Dazu kommt ein Verlusst von 28 Milliarden Yen aus der ersten Hälfte dieses Geschäftsjahres.
Nintendo hat intenationale Beschaffungsrichtlinien, die verhindern sollen, dass Produzenten ihre Arbeitnehmer ausbeuten. 
In den CSR-Richtlinien (Corporate Social Responsibility) wird das z.B. beim Auftragsfertiger Foxconn festgelegt.​

Wie MCV aktuell berichtet, meint Nintendo selbst, dass Foxconn die CSR-Richtlinien verletzt. 
Nintendo says Foxconn violated its CSR guidelines | Games industry news | MCV​

Trotzdem wird ohne Sanktionen fleißig bei Foxconn weiterproduziert.
Nach einer Untersuchung bei Foxconn wurden 56 Kinder gefunden, die jünger als 14 Jahre alt waren.​

Die Kinder wurden zurück in die Schulen geschickt. 

The Result of Nintendo's Investigation into Underage Foxconn Workers



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
Bild MCV 


Laut chinesischen Gesetzen ist "Kinderarbeit" ab 14 Jahren erlaubt. 

Trotzdem wurden deutlich jüngere Kinder direkt in der Produktion bei Foxconn angetroffen.
Selbst Nintendo geht nicht von Einzelfällen aus, und vermutet dahinter ein offensichtlichen Verstoss gegen die CSR.​

persönlich Meinung:

Ist schon kurios, welche Blüten die Globalisierung treibt?
​
Die offensichtliche Kinderarbeit bei Foxconn bringt noch nicht einmal Nintendo selbst etwas. 


Kinderarbeit ist immer etwas Schlechtes. Junge Menschen brauchen eine Bildungsphase um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein. 

Aber dieser Fall scheint niemanden etwas zu bringen? Weder den Kindern, noch Foxconn, oder Nintendo?​

Was soll das? Konsum um jeden Preis? 

Quellen:
Nintendo will sell Wii U at a loss; Analyst questions launch sale predictions | Games industry news | MCV 


Nintendo says Foxconn violated its CSR guidelines | Games industry news | MCV 
The Result of Nintendo's Investigation into Underage Foxconn Workers​

Nintendo verkauft Wii U mit Verlust - ComputerBase 

Quelle für die Pics sind: 

Computerbase/Nintendo (Bild 1) und MCV (Bild 2) aus den Links darüber​

1. *Update:* Auf Kotaku habe ich noch eine Quelle gefunden, die zum Thema passt.

Report: Chinese Kids Were Used to Manufacture the Wii U [Update]
"Unter der Frage "Who made this?" beschreibt Kotaku die Produktion der Wii U.
Besonders interessant ist ein Statement von Nintendo zum Thema CSR Guidelines:
"_Update: Nintendo issued this statement to Kotaku: "Nintendo is in communication with Foxconn and is investigating the matter. We take our responsibilities as a global company very seriously and are committed to an ethical policy on sourcing, manufacture and labor. In order to ensure the continued fulfillment of our social responsibility throughout our supply chain, we established the Nintendo CSR Procurement Guidelines in July 2008. We require that all production partners, including Foxconn, comply with these Guidelines, which are based on relevant laws, international standards and guidelines. If we were to find that any of our production partners did not meet our guidelines, we would require them to modify their practices according to Nintendo's policy. For more information about Nintendo's Corporate Social Responsibility report, please visit http://www.nintendo.co.jp/csr/en/index.html."_​


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Bitte Quellenangaben (URL, Urheber etc.) zu den Bildern nennen und in unmittelbarer Nähe anbringen. Danke.


----------



## matty2580 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

@Pokerclock:
Ich hoffe, es geht jetzt so.

Sind Probleme bei dem Editor bekannt?
Der zerschneidet mir ständig das Zitat, fügt willkürlich Leerzeilen ein, und nimmt meine Formatierungen einfach nicht an.
Ich lasse das jetzt so. Habe keine Lust noch länger mit dem Editor zu kämpfen...


----------



## sanjezt (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Habe keine Ahnung warum man sich so ein hässliches Ding kaufen soll, vorallem dieser Mega Tabletcontroller. Einfach nur hässlich. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nicht Nintendos Zielgruppe, wer das auch immer sein soll , 12 Jährige Kinder eventuell.


----------



## Locuza (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Sind Probleme bei dem Editor bekannt?
> Der zerschneidet mir ständig das Zitat, fügt willkürlich Leerzeilen ein, und nimmt meine Formatierungen einfach nicht an.
> Ich lasse das jetzt so. Habe keine Lust noch länger mit dem Editor zu kämpfen...


 Schon allein für die Überschrift brauchst du ein "like" 
Der Editor zerschießt bei mir nicht alles, aber wenn ich z.B. von OpenOffice etwas übernehmen will, dann werden die Leerzeichen meistens vervierfacht. 
Allerdings denke ich schon, dass du dir noch einmal die Mühe machen solltest und paar Leerzeichen entfernst, weil das geht schnell und steigert sofort die Kompaktheit und Lesbarkeit.


----------



## matty2580 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Ich hatte alle Leerzeichen gelöscht, trotzdem mach dass M....... wieder viele neue Leerzeichen einfach dazwischen.
Nach über 90 min Kampf mit dem Editor gebe ich nun auf....


----------



## DarkMo (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

nutzt du ff? ich kann ff unter win7 (unter xp 0 probs) einfach ned nutzen. der kopiert da bei mir wahllos zeug rein, das is unmöglich. hab dann opera genommen - klappt alles wunderbar.


----------



## Superwip (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



> Das eine neue Konsolengeneration zuerst mit Verlust verkauft wird, ist eigentlich keine News wert, sondern fast schon normal.


 
Das stimmt nicht!

Soweit ich weiß hat Nintendo noch nie eine Konsole mit Verlust verkauft, jedenfalls wurde die Wii nicht mit Verlust verkauft- und Nintendo war damit höchst erfolgreich!

Während Sony und vor allem Microsoft in der letzten Generation anfangs Milliardenverluste gemacht haben...

Daher ist das sehrwohl eine gravierender Strategieumschwung.


----------



## matty2580 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Stimmt, war etwas allgemein geschrieben. Damit meinte ich nicht Nintendo.
Ich dachte da an SEGA, Microsoft, und Sony.
Als "alter" Konsolero kenne ich natürlich Nintendos Geschichte.
Bin seit dem NES mit dabei. Nur die letzte Konsolengeneration habe ich komplett ausgelassen.

@DarkMo: Danke für den Tipp, nutze Waterfox. Werde es mal mit Opera probieren.


----------



## godfather22 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

ich denke mal Nintendo verdient mit den Lizensen für ihre Spiele eh das meiste Geld. Man muss auch sehen, dass in China das Weltbild ein völlig anderes ist und man kann das nicht mit Kinderarbeit in Deutschland vergleichen... Foxconn fällt ja immer wieder mit Skandalen auf


----------



## matty2580 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Kinderarbeit bleibt Kinderarbeit unabhängig vom Kulturkreis.
Selbst China hat da Gesetzte dagegen.
Der Unterschied ist nur, dass diese Gesetzte manchmal nicht befolgt werden.

Foxconn als großer Produzent fällt da natürlich oft auf.
Die Frage ist nur, ob dass unbedingt sein muss?
Müssen wir im "reichen" Westen wirklich von Kinderarbeit in China provitieren?
Konsum zu jedem Preis?
Und der Imageschaden für Nintendo? Wäre eine etwas teurere Konsole da nicht besser gewesen, ohne Kinderarbeit?


----------



## Skysnake (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Das ist wohl eher die Raffgier der Foxxcon Manager....

Was will Nintendo, oder wer auch sonst groß machen, wenn Foxxcon sich NICHT an geltende Gesetze hält? Da kannste nicht viel machen. Vor allem im Vorfeld nicht, außer halt kontrollieren und druck ausüben.

Bevor das Geschrei wegen den 14 Jahren los geht. In Deutschland darfste mit vollendung des 13. Lebensjahrs, also mit derm 13. Geburtstag, anfangne zu arbeiten. Zwar nur leichte Sachen wie Zeitungen austragen, und maximal 2 Stunden am Tag usw, aber man darf anfangen zu arbeiten.. Und ab 14 oder 15 darfste in der Landwirtschaft und im elterlichen Betrieb auch auf 400€ Basis relativ normal schaffen. Meinen Sozialversicherungsausweis hab ich z.B. mit 15 bekommen  Da hies es gogo im eigenen Betrieb mit schaffen. Geschadet hats mir nicht wirklich, und in China ist es nochmal was ganz anderes, einfach weil die ganze Gesellschaft dort anders ist...

So lange man nicht schwere körperliche Arbeit leisten muss, und es freiwillig geschieht ist es in meinen Augen ok, auch wenn ich lieber sehen würde, wenn die erst mit 16 anfangen in der Fabrik zu schaffen. Aber wenns heist arbeiten oder hungern, dann versteh ich sehr gut, das man arbeiten geht.

EDIT:
@matty:
Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich im Ernst, dass die von Nintendo, Apple oder sonst wem das vorher wissen? Oder gar die Produktion noch etwas billiger bekommen als ohne Kinderarbeit....

Die wissen davon im Normalfall nichts, und die zusätzlichen Einnahmen wandern in die Taschen von den Foxcon Leuten... so einfach ist das...


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

So kurz vor Release kann Nintendo auch nicht auf andere Fertiger ausweichen, also können sie nicht wirklich mehr machen, als diese Praktiken zu verurteilen.


----------



## matty2580 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Nintendo weiß davon, wie der Link zu MCV zeigte:
Nintendo says Foxconn violated its CSR guidelines | Games industry news | MCV

Die Kinder arbeiteten wahrscheinlich dort, um Auftragsspitzen auszugleichen.
Trotzdem hätten erwachsene Neueinstellungen wahrscheinlich mehr gekostet?
Und das Apple über die teilweise unzureichenden Arbeitsbedingungen bei Foxconn Bescheid weiß? Dazu gibt es genug Artikel im Netz.
Nintendo weiß auch Bescheid, dass gegen ihre eigene CSR-Richtlinie verstoßen wird.
Das scheint dort aber niemanden wirklich zu interessieren. Sonst würde Nintendo Foxconn sanktionieren...


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Und das Apple über die teilweise unzureichenden Arbeitsbedingungen bei Foxconn Bescheid weiß? Dazu gibt es genug Artikel im Netz.
> Nintendo weiß auch Bescheid, dass gegen ihre eigene CSR-Richtlinie verstoßen wird.
> Das scheint dort aber niemanden wirklich zu interessieren. Sonst würde Nintendo Foxconn sanktionieren...


Und Apple lässt dort weiterhin produzieren. Außerdem sind Apple und Nintendo nicht die einzigen Firmen. Was glaubst du wo deine PC Hardware (aus deiner Signatur) herkommt? Natürlich alles Made in Germany und ohne Kinderarbeit . Somit bist im Grunde du auch ein Mitschuldiger.


----------



## matty2580 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Natürlich nicht (including Apple, Samsung, Sony and Microsoft amongst many, many others)...., darum geht es aber auch nicht.

Die eigentliche Frage ist, ob wir im Westen wirklich billige Technik zu jedem Preis (auch Kinderarbeit) brauchen?
Der Nintendo Fall ist nur kurios, da noch nicht einmal Nintendo selbst etwas davon hat.
Die Wii U wird mit Verlust verkauft.


----------



## RedBrain (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

O mon dieu! Jetzt auch noch die Kinder bei Foxconn? o_O

Das gefällt mir gar nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



sanjezt schrieb:


> Habe keine Ahnung warum man sich so ein hässliches Ding kaufen soll, vorallem dieser Mega Tabletcontroller. Einfach nur hässlich.



Ist bestimmt Geschmacksache. Der Controller soll aber trotz der Größe sehr leicht sein. Außerdem bietet er praktische Möglichkeiten. Wenn jemand im Haushalt wieder Fernsehen will, kannst du dein Spiel noch auf dem Controller weiter führen, und musst nicht unbedingt damit aufhören. 
Er bietet aber auch Möglichkeiten für einen gewissen Spieler. In einem Video wurde das als Bsp so gezeigt, das vier Spieler im Splitscreen den Part des Hunters übernehmen, während sich der Gejagte unbeobachtet verstecken kann, da sein Werdegang nur auf seinem Controller Bildschirm zu sehen ist, und nicht auf dem Fernseher.

Nintendo will mit der Wii U zwar auch wieder Core Gamer ansprechen, aber wie gut das klappt muss sich erst noch zeigen.
Vielleicht werd ich mir die Wii U auch irgend wann zulegen, aber erst wenn es auch genug gute Spiele am Markt gibt.


----------



## Lightfire (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Die neue Wii u  mag schön und stylisch sein, aber vom Prizip hat mir die alte Wii entschieden besser gefallen, das Gezappel vom TV das fehlt einfach in der neuen, die anderen Konsolen Hersteller gehen in die selbe richtung mit der steuerung und nun wo sie sich immer weiter durchsetzt baut Nintendo so nen gurken Teil an der ich dann so ein riesen ding in der Hand halten soll nöö danke. 
Und das andere mit der Kinderarbeit, da lässt sich drüber streiten so traurig es ist, aber das ist China und da wird es anders gesehen, ich tipp mal darauf jeder hat irgendetwas aus Kinderhänden zuhaus stehen oder liegen und man schmeisst es trotzdem nicht weg, ganz davon abgesehen brauchen grad diese Arbeiter Familien auch das Geld um überhaupt über die runden zu kommen, klar werden die Kinder ausgebeutet da ist allerdings Nintendo ja nicht der einzigste der das ausnutzt, also schmeissen nun alle Iphone besitzer ihre geräte in den müll? da muss ich dann wieder sagen gegen das Iphone ist die Wii ja fast geschenkt.


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2012)

Die headline geht gar nicht. Sie bringt Nintendo zu Unrecht direkt mit Kinderarbeit in Verbindung obwohl es bekanntlich durch einen Dritthersteller gefertigt wird und ausschließlich dieser die Personalverantwortung trägt. Diese Nachrichtenpolemik finde ich nicht gut. Darüber hinaus wurde die erste wii mit Gewinn verkauft.

MfG


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht (including Apple, Samsung, Sony and Microsoft amongst many, many others)...., darum geht es aber auch nicht.


 Gigabyte


----------



## matty2580 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



DaStash schrieb:


> Die headline geht gar nicht. Sie bringt Nintendo zu Unrecht direkt mit Kinderarbeit in Verbindung obwohl es bekanntlich durch einen Dritthersteller gefertigt wird und ausschließlich dieser die Personalverantwortung trägt. Diese Nachrichtenpolemik finde ich nicht gut. Darüber hinaus wurde die erste wii mit Gewinn verkauft. MfG


Eigentlich wurden alle Nintendo-Konsolen mit Gewinn verkauft. Der Satz bezog sich auf die Konkurrenten (SEGA, Sony, Microsoft), die selbst mit Verlust eine neue Konsole verkauft haben. Deshalb ist das eigentlich nichts Besonderes, wenn eine neue Konsole mit Verlust verkauft wird.

Die Headline ist richtig gewählt. Verlinkt hatte ich ja auch zu diesen Artikel:
Nintendo says Foxconn violated its CSR guidelines | Games industry news | MCV
The Result of Nintendo's Investigation into Underage Foxconn Workers
D.h., dass Nintendo Bescheid, weiß und Foxconn nicht sanktioniert.
Na klar, kann Nintendo jetzt nicht mehr den Auftragsfertiger wechseln. Die Wii U verkauft sich schon jetzt sehr gut.
Aber man hätte ja wenigstens mit Sanktionen drohen können. Was nutzt die CSR-Richtlinie, wenn sie nicht durchgesetzt wird?
Dann kann man sie gleich weglassen...



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Gigabyte


Ich wollte mir keinen Heiligenschein verpassen, und die Konsumenten verteufeln.
(including Apple, Samsung, Sony and Microsoft amongst many, many others) beinhaltet ja auch z.B. GigaByte.
Sondern mir ging es um ein grundsätzliches Problem.
Im Supermarkt kaufe ich Fairtrade-Produkte, selbst bei Klamotten achte ich darauf.
Fairer Handel
Leider gibt es das nicht in allen Bereichen. Ich wäre bereit für halbwegs faire Löhne und Arbeitsbedingungen etwas mehr zu zahlen.


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wurden alle Nintendo-Konsolen mit Gewinn verkauft. Der Satz bezog sich auf die Konkurrenten (SEGA, Sony, Microsoft), die selbst mit Verlust eine neue Konsole verkauft haben. Deshalb ist das eigentlich nichts Besonderes, wenn eine neue Konsole mit Verlust verkauft wird.
> 
> Die Headline ist richtig gewählt. Verlinkt hatte ich ja auch zu diesen Artikel:
> Nintendo says Foxconn violated its CSR guidelines | Games industry news | MCV
> ...


Was willst du denn mit der headline ausdrücken? Woher willst du denn wissen das die Lohnkosten dort in dem Fall niedriger als üblich gewesen sind also woher nimmst du dieses Wissen als das du das so in der headline darstellst? Sorry, die News ist wirklich gut geschrieben, wirklich(abgesehen von dem mittigen Text, da bin ich gar nicht so der Freund von) aber die headline ist absolut unsachlich und reißerisch und darüber hinaus auch falsch, weil sie Nintendo in einem Zusammenhang mit der Kinderarbeit bringt was defakto nicht stimmt, da Drittanbieter dafür verantwortlich sind. Oder sollte ich dich jetzt im gleichen Maße verantwortlich machen für Kinderarbeit, weil dein PC mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch Teile beherbergt, welche bei jenem Konzern gefertigt wurden? Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.



> Ich wollte mir keinen Heiligenschein verpassen, und die Konsumenten verteufeln.
> (including Apple, Samsung, Sony and Microsoft amongst many, many others) beinhaltet ja auch z.B. GigaByte.
> Sondern mir ging es um ein grundsätzliches Problem.
> Im Supermarkt kaufe ich Fairtrade-Produkte, selbst bei Klamotten achte ich darauf.
> ...


Irgendwie habe ich eher das Gefühl das es Dir hier um die Kinderarbeit an sich geht. Gehört dann wohl eher in den Politikbereich. Dazu möchte ich dann auch noch sagen das in solchen Ländern durchaus andere Maßstäbe gelten und man nicht den westlichen Standard als Gegeben ansehen kann um anschließend die Moralkeule zu schwingen. Ich bin gegen Kinderarbeit aber wenn es hier 16 Jährige sind, die dort unter geltendem recht angestellt wurden, weil es in solchen Ländern normal ist, kann man das nun einmal nicht mit westlichen Wertvorstellungen gleichsetzen und beurteilen. 

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Kinderarbeit bleibt Kinderarbeit unabhängig vom Kulturkreis.
> Selbst China hat da Gesetzte dagegen.
> Der Unterschied ist nur, dass diese Gesetzte manchmal nicht befolgt werden.
> 
> ...


 
Ist bestimmt nicht nur bei Foxconn so. Ausserdem ist es auch nicht Nintendos Idee Kinder arbeiten zu lassen. 

Und dass man dort produziert wo es am günstigsten ist, ist wohl auch kein Geschäftsgeheimnis LOL.


----------



## xenix (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Also ich würde mir keine wii U kaufen das mit den controllern war doch soweit i.o bei der Wii das mit dem neuen controller schränkt das prinzip ein ( golfen, oder andere sport spiele) 

auf der couch hocken ein riesen tv haben aber eigentlich nur auf ein kleines display gucken und dort was machen, ich denke das das net alle ansprechen wird.

Das mit der Kinderarbeit ist einfach nur krank foxconn hört man alle nase wegen sowas z.b. apple wegen der Wii, und anderen geschichten. 

Scheint aber bis auf die meldung nix bei rumzukommen. Echt Armseelig so eine Unternehmensfühung, da bezahle ich mehr und von anderen Herstellern die nix mit foxconn zutun haben. 

Aber der käufer ahnt es ja net was bei Foxconn los ist wenn man sich nicht darüber informiert.


----------



## Skysnake (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Wieso schränkt dass das Wii Konzept ein? 

Wie Wii Controller kannste auch an der WiiU nutzen. Keine Ahnung, wo du da jetzt einen Rückschritt siehst


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht!
> 
> Soweit ich weiß hat Nintendo noch nie eine Konsole mit Verlust verkauft, jedenfalls wurde die Wii nicht mit Verlust verkauft- und Nintendo war damit höchst erfolgreich!
> 
> ...



Stimmt. MS und Sony haben die Xbox 360 und die PS3 afaik noch Jahre nach deren Release subventioniert.


----------



## matty2580 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

@DaStash:
Natürlich ist der Auftragsfertiger in erster Linie für die Arbeitsbedingungen, und Löhne verantwortlich, also Foxconn.
Das funktioniert aber nicht nur bei Foxconn nicht, sondern in vielen Ländern dieser Welt mit niedrigem Sozialstandard.
Also nehmen wir Kinderarbeit, in diesem Fall Kinder die teilweise deutlich jünger als 14 Jahre sind, und nicht zur Schuhle gehen, um bei Foxconn arbeiten zu können, als normalen Zustand hin?
Nintendo hat auch eine Verantwortung. Das hat Nintendo selbst erkannt, und deshalb die CSR-Guideline definiert.
Da Nintendo aber nichts zu unternehmen scheint, ist die CSR aus meiner Sichtweise nur ein Feigenblatt.
Von der chinesischen Regierung, oder Foxconn kann man keine Hilfe erwarten. Es geht ja hier nicht um eine Naturkatastrophe, sondern von Menschen geschaffene Strukturen. MCV hat relativ viele Leser. Vielleicht ändert der Artikel etwas?

Eigentlich besteht diese News aus, 2 News. Ich habe mich trotzdem entschieden beide News zu einem Thema zusammenzulegen, da beide Themen direkt/indirekt miteinander zu tun haben. In dem MCV-Artikel ging es ja auch um die Wii U. So ist auch die Headline entstanden.
Ich muss aber zugeben, dass die Headline schon etwas provokativ ist.^^
Das wollte ich aber auch so. Nintendo kann sich da nicht reinwaschen. Handel mit durch Kinderarbeit entstandenen Teppichen wird ja auch sehr kritsch gesehen, und das zu Recht....

Danke für Dein Lob.
Zu der Form hatte ich schon etwas in den ersten Post geschrieben. Der Editor ist einfach nur gruselig....


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



xenix schrieb:


> Echt Armseelig so eine Unternehmensfühung, da bezahle ich mehr und von anderen Herstellern die nix mit foxconn zutun haben.
> 
> Aber der käufer ahnt es ja net was bei Foxconn los ist wenn man sich nicht darüber informiert.


Willst du wirklich den Leuten weismachen das du nichts von Foxconn besitzt


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Eigentlich besteht diese News aus, 2 News. Ich habe mich trotzdem entschieden beide News zu einem Thema zusammenzulegen, da beide Themen direkt/indirekt miteinander zu tun haben. In dem MCV-Artikel ging es ja auch um die Wii U. So ist auch die Headline entstanden.


 Nein haben Sie nicht. Du suggerierst das trotz Kinderarbeit, womit darauf anspielst das diese günstiger als normale ist--->Vorwurf, die Konsole mit Verlust verkauft wird aber die beiden Tatsachen haben nichts miteinander zu tun, jedenfalls legst du nicht dar das dies ohne die Kinderarbeit nicht so wäre! Von daher würfelst du zwei völlig allein stehende Themen zu einem zusammen.


> Ich muss aber zugeben, dass die Headline schon etwas provokativ ist.^^
> Das wollte ich aber auch so. Nintendo kann sich da nicht reinwaschen. Handel mit durch Kinderarbeit entstandenen Teppichen wird ja auch sehr kritsch gesehen, und das zu Recht....


 Das ist mir klar und provokative headlines sind ja auch gut, "wenn" sie im inhaltlichen Zusammenhang stehen und das ist hier nicht der Fall. Du sagst immer Nintendo würde nicht reagieren etc. aber hast du Dir deinen eigenen Link mal genau durchgelesen? Da wird eindeutig geschrieben das und wie Nintendo reagiert/reagierte.^^
The Result of Nintendo's Investigation into Underage Foxconn Workers


> Danke für Dein Lob.
> Zu der Form hatte ich schon etwas in den ersten Post geschrieben. Der Editor ist einfach nur gruselig....


 Er ist nicht optimal aber das erklärt den mittigen Text nicht. Gerade bei Mengentext sollte man darauf verzichten und den Betrachter entlasten in dem er nicht immer den Zeilenanfang suchen muss. 

p.s.: Auf der Main gibt es zu den Wii U Preisen auch eine aktuelle News und diese wird auch nicht in Zusammenhang mit der Kinderarbeit gebracht, weil das nämlich ein ganz anderes Thema ist. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Nintendo kann so kurz vor Release kaum etwas machen, denn wenn sie das Verhalten von Foxconn "bestrafen" könnten die ja plötzlich Lieferengpässe wegen irgendwelcher Probleme haben. Selbst wenn Foxconn behauptet, dass sie irgendwas verbessern, ist das meist nur eine Lüge, denn sie wissen, dass es für viele nicht ohne sie geht. 

Im Übrigen habe ich nichts gegen Kinderarbeit, wenn sie mind. 15-16 sind, denn zu dieser Zeit habe ich auch mit dem Arbeiten angefangen und das war damals wesentlich anstrengender als eine Fließbandarbeit. 


xenix schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir keine wii U kaufen das mit den controllern war doch soweit i.o bei der Wii das mit dem neuen controller schränkt das prinzip ein ( golfen, oder andere sport spiele)


Gerade Golf kannst du mit der Wii U besser spielen, da man da den Controller auf den Boden legt und den Ball auf dem Display sieht. Gespielt wird mit der alten Wii-Mote. 

PS: Ich gebe DaStash Recht und das passiert so gut wie nie.


----------



## matty2580 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



DaStash schrieb:


> Nein haben Sie nicht. Du suggerierst das trotz Kinderarbeit, womit darauf anspielst das diese günstiger als normale ist--->Vorwurf, die Konsole mit Verlust verkauft wird aber die beiden Tatsachen haben nichts miteinander zu tun, jedenfalls legst du nicht dar das dies ohne die Kinderarbeit nicht so wäre!


Die Headline sagt ja nur aus, dass Nintendo mit der Wii U Verlust macht, und dass dort Kinderarbeit mit im Spiel ist.
Um mehr zu erfahren, muss man die News lesen. Im Link von MCV ging es um Verstöße der CSR von Foxconn, bei der Wii U Produktion.
Das Nintendo das jetzt untersuchen möchte, sollte nach dieser Tatsache normal sein. Da es aber schon mehrfach Probleme mit Foxconn gegeben hat. Damit meine ich auch bei anderen Auftraggebern. Hätte Nintendo auch anders reagieren können, und gleich eine entsprechende Drohung gegenüber Foxconn formulieren können? Es muss ja nicht gleich eine sofortige Sanktion sein. Die kann sich Nintendo im Moment auch nicht leisten. Das vermute ich jetzt. Vermutlich wird nichts geschehen. Wenn doch, wäre Nintendo eine löbliche Ausnahme. Solche Untersuchungen verlaufen oft im Sande. Aber nicht weil die Anschuldigungen nicht stimmen, sondern weil Foxconn sich bis heute immer herauswinden konnte. Und natürlich auch deshalb, weil Foxconn schon fast alternativlos geworden ist. So leicht findet man keinen Auftragsfertiger mit dieser Kapazität noch einmal.



DaStash schrieb:


> Von daher würfelst du zwei völlig allein stehende Themen zu einem zusammen.


Nintendo says Foxconn violated its CSR guidelines | Games industry news | MCV

"Nintendo says Foxconn violated its CSR guidelines.....The findings come as a result of Nintendo’s own investigation into Foxconn practices that it instigated after claims of child labour emerged last week."
Den Zusammenhang stelle nicht nur ich auf, sondern auch Ben Parfitt von der MCV. Er verweist extra auf den Artikel in der Woche davor.
Zugegeben, da sind viele Vermutungen und Behauptungen mit im Text. Warten wir doch einfach das Ergebnis der "Untersuchungen" von Nintendo ab....


----------



## xenix (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

das man jetzt noch teile übrig hat ist klar von foxconn asus board z.b. ,will hier niemanden was weiss machen ich habe auch net gesagt das ich nix habe. ich habe jetzt ein gigabyteboard intel und eine gainward karte wo ist da foxconn drauf also ich habe nix davon gesehen. Aber wenn ihr mehr wisst als ich nur raus damit. 
ich schmeiß meine sachen ja net weg die von foxconn kommen mein iphone 4 z.b benutze ich solange es läuft und wird dann gegen was anderen getauscht.

zu dem das man die kontroller noch weiter benutzen kann wusste ich net also habe ich diese info net gelesen. 
Aber mal schauen ich denke trotzdem das sich die wii U net richtig durch setzen kann. 

außerdem ist der käufer der daran schuld hat net die hersteller wie oft höre ich das gejammer ich würde es kaufen wenn es billiger ist. Also man sollte net mit steinen werfen wenn man im glashaus sitzt


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Da Foxconn den Großteil der CPU Sockel her stellt, ist es fast unmöglich, einen PC ohne etwas von Foxconn zu haben.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

was soll der thread den bringen?
klar ist es schrecklich, aber nunmal die Realität. Gabs schon immer und wird es auch immer geben.

kannst auch firmen anprangern die Essen wegwerfen und ein paar 1000 kilometer weiter weg verhungert alle 3 sekunden ein kind. Ist noch schlimmer und ist dennoch seit Jahren so und jeder weiss es.


----------



## matty2580 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, es sind eigentlich 2 News...^^

Die 1. News ist, dass die Wii U mit Verlust verkauft werden wird.
Einem deutlichen Verlust, wie die Zahlen zeigen. Nintendo rechnet mit deutlich weniger Gewinn. Vielleich sogar mit einem Verlust, am Ende des Geschäftsjahres?

Die 2. News ist, dass wahrscheinlich Kinder (unter 14 Jahren) bei Foxconn an der Produktion der Wii U beteiligt sind.
Nintendo möchte das untersuchen. 

Kinderarbeit sollte man nicht als normalen Zustand akzeptieren. So nach dem Motto, die Welt ist schlecht, und ändern kann keiner was daran...
Dann bräuchten wir auch keine Politiker. Auch die Gesellschatsformen bräuchten sich dann nicht weiterentwickeln.
Gehen wir doch gleich zurück zu Sklaverei, und Feudalismus...^^


----------



## Supeq (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Nintendo setzt auf die Spiele und Gimmicks aus ihrem neuen Online-System/Shop. Das macht Google mit dem Nexus und Amazon mit dem Kindle doch genauso ^^

Im übrigen Quatsch Nintendo jetzt für die Zusammenarbeit mit Foxcon an den Pranger zu stellen, fast jedes Mainboard wird von Foxcon hergestellt^^



xenix schrieb:


> ...  ich habe jetzt ein gigabyteboard intel und eine gainward karte wo ist da foxconn drauf also ich habe nix davon gesehen...



*hust*  http://www.cdrinfo.com/sections/news/Details.aspx?NewsId=9101


----------



## Locuza (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Kinderarbeit sollte man nicht als normalen Zustand akzeptieren. So nach dem Motto, die Welt ist schlecht, und ändern kann keiner was daran...
> Dann bräuchten wir auch keine Politiker. Auch die Gesellschatsformen bräuchten sich dann nicht weiterentwickeln.
> Gehen wir doch gleich zurück zu Sklaverei, und Feudalismus...^^


Man wird aber oft in eine Sackgasse der Doppelmoral reinfahren. 
Oft gibt es Menschen die total empört sind, aber das das Handy oder ein elektronisches Gerät Cobalt vom Kongo enthält, wo Kinder sich die Hände blutig hacken, das wissen auch wieder wenige. Wer verzichtet jetzt auf seinen LCD, sein Handy oder sonstiges Gerät?
Am Ende sagt jemand, ja ich würde gerne mehr Geld für faire Verhältnisse ausgeben, im Anschluss ist die Empörung aber dann gewaltig, wenn ein Produkt mal 50 euro mehr kostet oder eine Preiserhöhung von 20% ansteht, dann fühlen sich wieder viele gnadenlos abgezockt. 
Es ist als Verbraucher unglaublich schwer das ganze Netz an Korruption, Gesetzesverstößen usw. überblicken zu können und einen eigenen Konsum zu erstellen, der im Einklang mit den moralischen Einstellungen steht. 
Am Ende sind wegen meines Toilettenpapiers paar Orang-Utans gestorben. 

Das Gefüge, welches wir kennen funktioniert leider nun einmal so, in eine Höhle kann ich mich auch nicht verkriechen und Kritik wirkungsvoll durch zu geben ist auch unglaublich schwer, weil der Massenmarkt die Lanze ist und die Aufmüpfigen, die verzichten und versuchen einen faires Konsumverhalten aufzubauen, oft nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein darstellen. 
Gott sei Dank gibt es ja dafür Interessenverbände und ähnliches, wo man lautstark protestieren kann und ab und zu wirklich etwas bewirkt. Das könnte man jedem Einzelnen empfehlen, aber vor der Glotze rumheulen wie schlimm das alles ist, dass bringt es meiner Meinung nicht.


----------



## matty2580 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Da hast Du Recht Locuza.
Ich selbst möchte auch nicht auf modernen Geräte verzichten, selbst wenn ich weiß, dass die unter schlechten Bedingungen produziert worden sind.
Trotzdem versuche ich gegenzusteuern, und nutze solche Angebote wie Fairtrade.
Ich bin schon bereit etwas mehr zu zahlen. Aber nicht um die Konten der Aktionäre zu verbessern, sondern dass Geld muss bei den Arbeitnehmern ankommen. Natürlich mache ich niemanden einen Vorwurf, der dass nicht so sieht.
Vielleicht reagiert Nintendo nach der Untersuchung, und versucht auf Foxconn Druck auszuüben?
Es wäre schön einmal zu sehen, dass die Selbstregulierung funktioniert. Aber ehrlich geschrieben, ich glaube es nicht...

Edit:
@fatDOX8:
Schon korrigiert. Aber bitte etwas höflicher. Noch sind wir hier hoffentlich nicht auf ComputerBase-Niveau angekommen.
Den Namen habe ich nicht kopiert, sondern per Hand geschrieben. Es ging ja auch mehr um seine Einschätzung.
Vielleicht erreicht Nintendo 4,3 Spiele pro Wii U, bis Ende des Geschäftsjahres? Ich schätze das auch zu optimistisch ein.


----------



## fatDOX8 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

wie dumm kann man sich beim copypasten den anstellen
nicht "Said Patcher"   sondern   "Michael Pachter" heißt der Mann

da hast du "Said Pachter: “......." falsch raus kopiert!

hier seine neuste Episode auf Gametrailers Pach-Attack! - Apple Patents & PS3 Offline? | Gametrailers


----------



## Shadow Complex (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Wenn du so eine große News verfasst und gut recherchiert hast, dann müsstest du mir sagen können, wieviel denn Nintendo die Wii U billiger herstellen lassen kann, dadurch dass Foxconn Kinderarbeit betreibt? Oder anders gefragt: Wie hoch müsste der Anteil an Kinderarbeitern sein, dass Nintendo Gewinn machen würde mit der Wii U? In welcher Quelle steht, dass diese 56 Kinder ausgerechnet die Wii U herstellen? Die könnten ja zum Beispiel ausschließlich die Lastspitzen bei der Produktion des iPhone 5 abfedern. Wie alt ist "deutlich jünger als 14 Jahre"? Machen die Kinder das freiwillig, also von sich aus? Weil es ist China nicht selten, dass Kinder von ihren Eltern entführt werden und dann in Lehmgruben Ziegel herstellen MÜSSEN. Natürlich ohne Lohn. Wie ist das bei Foxconn?

Mein Post dürfte der News bezüglich Schreibstil angemessen sein. Ich freu mich schon auf die Antworten.


----------



## matty2580 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Wie groß der Verlust für Nintendo genau ist, ist ein wohlgehütetes Geheimnis von Nintendo.
Ähnlich hatte auch SEGA, Sony, und Microsoft damals reagiert.
Aber wenn Nintendo die Gewinnaussicht auf 6 Milliarden Yen reduziert, wird die Wii U ein nicht unerheblicher Teil davon sein.
Ursprünglich waren ja 20 Milliarden Yen Gewinn bis zum Ende des laufenden Geschäftsjahres geplant gewesen, also vor dem Wii U-Kampfpreis.
Um das nochmal klarzustellen, ich hatte keine Relation der Löhne von Kinderarbeit, zu Löhnen von Erwachsenen gemacht.
Mir ging es darum, dass überhaupt Kinder unter 14 Jahren beschäftigt wurden. Sollte das so angekommen sein, dann bitte ich dass zu entschuldigen. Ich kann die Headline noch ändern, wenn dass möglich ist? Wäre "Wii U mit Verlust/Kinderarbeit bei Wii U Produktion" besser?

Warum überhaupt Kinder eingesetzt wurden, kann ich noch nicht einmal beantworten.
Vielleicht war das eine Auftragsspitze, und man konnte nicht genug Erwachsene für die Wii U Produktion finden?
Hier noch ein Link von kotaku dazu:
Report: Chinese Kids Were Used to Manufacture the Wii U [Update]
Davon war auch der Link in der MCV-Meldung.
Sorry, ich weiß nur aus dem Artikel bei MCV, dass einige Kinder unter 14 Jahren alt waren.
Nintendo hat gegenüber kotaku aber noch ein Statement gemacht:

"Nintendo issued this statement to Kotaku: "Nintendo is in communication with Foxconn and is investigating the matter. We take our responsibilities as a global company very seriously and are committed to an ethical policy on sourcing, manufacture and labor. In order to ensure the continued fulfillment of our social responsibility throughout our supply chain, we established the Nintendo CSR Procurement Guidelines in July 2008. We require that all production partners, including Foxconn, comply with these Guidelines, which are based on relevant laws, international standards and guidelines. If we were to find that any of our production partners did not meet our guidelines, we would require them to modify their practices according to Nintendo's policy."

Ich halte diese News aktuell, wenn ich mehr erfahren kann, versprochen...^^


----------



## Locuza (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Trotzdem versuche ich gegenzusteuern, und nutze solche Angebote wie Fairtrade.
> Ich bin schon bereit etwas mehr zu zahlen. Aber nicht um die Konten der Aktionäre zu verbessern, sondern dass Geld muss bei den Arbeitnehmern ankommen. Natürlich mache ich niemanden einen Vorwurf, der dass nicht so sieht.
> Vielleicht reagiert Nintendo nach der Untersuchung, und versucht auf Foxconn Druck auszuüben?
> Es wäre schön einmal zu sehen, dass die Selbstregulierung funktioniert. Aber ehrlich geschrieben, ich glaube es nicht...


Das mit dem gegensteuern ist auch gar nicht so leicht. Sachen wie das Rote Kreuz oder ähnliches, die alte Kleidung aufnehmen, spenden das einen "Scheiß" an irgendwelche Notdürftigen. Die machen Geld damit. Erst einmal wird gesammelt, dann in eine Bekleidungsfabrik in Deutschland gebracht, dass Zeug noch einmal bei uns verscherbelt, dann noch einmal in einem anderem Land und anschließend nach Afrika verkauft, um das shipping zu bezahlen und dann kaufen afrikanische Händler die Ware und verkaufen sie auf dem Markt.
Bei vielen lebt die Phantasie inne, ich werfe meine Schuhe da rein oder kaufe meine Schokolade nur dort und zack kommt es sofort in reiner Form auch dort an, wo ich es vermute. 
Da gibt es auch unglaublich viele kritische Institutionen und das muss ich dann auch noch einmal überblicken.

Ich denke allerdings man muss sich nicht selber übermäßig damit belasten, sondern kann sich auch nur auf eine gute Tat konzentrieren und damit hat man seinen Teil auch schon erfüllt. 
Ich könnte z.B. nach Afrika etwas "direkt" spenden, Zivilrechtlich aktiv sein, bei Bauprojekten helfen und ähnliches und mir eine Wiiu kaufen.
Ich würde es mal private Wirtschaft mit der Moral und der Ethik nennen. 
Ebenso kann ich ständig mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren, nicht einmal ein Auto besitzen und keinen Fernseher, aber mir einen high-end PC Tower mit 600 Watt Verbrauch kaufen, da muss ich mir gewiss keine Vorurteile von Leuten anhören, die meinen ich brauche das Quad-SLI-System nicht. 

Teil 2:

Wenn Unternehmen das Wort Selbstkontrolle in den Mund nehmen ist der Zug schon längst abgefahren. 
Für Unternehmen ist es leicht die Verantwortung auf den Produzenten abzuwälzen und zu meinen, omg wir sind ja so überrascht und eig. haben wir ja diese Richtlinien und wir hätten und so etwas niemals vorstellen können und blablabla wir achten auf Ethik blablablabla für die dummen Leute vor der Presse blablabla das gibt Sanktionen bis 4 weitere Konsolen dort verbaut werden und bis die Arbeiter die Fabriken selber niederbrennen. 
Das ist alles so scheinheilig, aber es hat auch echte Bemühungen in sich, die Prozedur ist nur unglaublich langsam. 
Deshalb meine ich auch das "blablabla", die Versprechungen oder das ganze Auftreten ist nur Showcase und ist in der Realität viel kleiner bemessen, als man nach außen hin hergibt. 



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Wenn du so eine große News verfasst und gut recherchiert hast, dann müsstest du mir sagen können, wieviel denn Nintendo die Wii U billiger herstellen lassen kann, dadurch dass Foxconn Kinderarbeit betreibt? Oder anders gefragt: Wie hoch müsste der Anteil an Kinderarbeitern sein, dass Nintendo Gewinn machen würde mit der Wii U? In welcher Quelle steht, dass diese 56 Kinder ausgerechnet die Wii U herstellen? Die könnten ja zum Beispiel ausschließlich die Lastspitzen bei der Produktion des iPhone 5 abfedern. Wie alt ist "deutlich jünger als 14 Jahre"? Machen die Kinder das freiwillig, also von sich aus? Weil es ist China nicht selten, dass Kinder von ihren Eltern entführt werden und dann in Lehmgruben Ziegel herstellen MÜSSEN. Natürlich ohne Lohn. Wie ist das bei Foxconn?
> 
> Mein Post dürfte der News bezüglich Schreibstil angemessen sein. Ich freu mich schon auf die Antworten.


Wie soll er das machen, wenn schon Nintendo selber und jeder anderer Hersteller die Produktionskosten für die Einzelteile verschweigt?
Du verlangst utopische Zahlen die dir niemand liefern kann. 
Der Rest der Kritik ist aber sehr gut angebracht. 
Man braucht auch einen Maßstab für Verhältnisse, Kinderarbeit klingt erst einmal ja so schrecklich, aber wenn das in China relativ weit verbreitet ist und anderswo man überhaupt kein Geld für die Arbeit sieht, ist das ganze im Vergleich dann doch gar nicht so schlimm.


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Wie groß der Verlust für Nintendo genau ist, ist ein wohlgehütetes Geheimnis von Nintendo.
> Ähnlich hatte auch SEGA, Sony, und Microsoft damals reagiert.
> Aber wenn Nintendo die Gewinnaussicht auf 6 Milliarden Yen reduziert, wird die Wii U ein nicht unerheblicher Teil davon sein.
> Ursprünglich waren ja 20 Milliarden Yen Gewinn bis zum Ende des laufenden Geschäftsjahres geplant gewesen, also vor dem Wii U-Kampfpreis.
> ...


Ich glaube du hast shadow nicht verstanden und mich offensichtlich auch nicht, da ich ja fast Gleiches geschrieben habe. In der headline suggerierst du das trotz Kinderarbeit die Wii u mit Verlust gebaut wird. Woher entnimmst du den Zusammenhang? Woher weisst du  welchen Zweck die Kinderarbeit hatte, dass du sie mit Gewinnabsichten in Verbindung bringst? Du musst dich schon entscheiden, entweder du machst eine News über Kinderarbeit oder aber über die Tatsache das Nintendo zum ersten Mal ihre Konsolen nicht mit Gewinn verkauft oder aber du zeigst endlich den Zusammenhang auf, in wie fern die Absicht bestand durch die Kinderarbeit Gewinn zu erzielen, so wie es die headline und auch die restliche News im Umkehrschluss suggeriert.

MfG


----------



## matty2580 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

ok, nochmal....^^
Ich wollte mit der Headline nichts suggerieren.^^
Der Zusammenhang steht unmissverständlich in der News selbst.



matty2580 schrieb:


> *Nintendo bestätigt offiziell, dass die Wii U anfangs mit Verlust verkauft wird.*
> *Besonders brisant wird diese Information, da bei Foxconn auch unter 14-jährige Kinder arbeiten. *​
> *Noch nicht einmal für Nintendo lohnt sich die Kinderarbeit....*


 

Ich habe aber verstanden, dass dieser Stil hier nicht ankommt und angeboten, die Headline zu ändern.​ 


matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Headline noch ändern, wenn dass möglich ist? Wäre "Wii U mit Verlust/Kinderarbeit bei Wii U Produktion" besser?


 
Ich bitte jetzt einen Mod die Headline zu ändern. Das sorgt für zu viel Missverständnis. 

Es gab nie einen Zusammenhang der aufzeigt, dass Nintendo mit Kinderarbeit mehr Gewinn macht.
Ich fand es nur "komisch", dass selbst Nintendo nichts von der "Kinderarbeit" hat.
Auch werde ich das Experiment mit den 2 Themen nicht mehr wiederholen. Das scheint zu unübersichtlich zu sein? 
Wenn dann, werde ich wie in diesem Fall auf Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen den Themen hinweisen.
Hier ging es ja um "Kinderarbeit" bei der Produktion der Wii U.​


----------



## Locuza (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Also ich empfand die Headline nur als Satire, ohne mich da großartig aufhalten zu müssen. 
ZWei Themen in einem sind aber wirklich keine gute Idee.


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, nochmal....^^
> Ich wollte mit der Headline nichts suggerieren.^^
> Der Zusammenhang steht unmissverständlich in der News selbst.
> 
> ...



Die headline kannst du auch selber ändern. 

Mfg


----------



## FrozenLayer (29. Oktober 2012)

Wii U(nderage). Von Kindern, für Kinder. 

Verdammt, ich sollte Leiter der Marketingabteilung werden.


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Oktober 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Wii U(nderage). Von Kindern, für Kinder.
> 
> Verdammt, ich sollte Leiter der Marketingabteilung werden.



Lol, das hat was  made my day


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*

Nintendo macht ungefähr einen Gewinn von 58 Millionen Euro bis Ende März. Ob die jetzt mit 1ner Konsole Verlust machen oder nicht kann uns doch Schnuppe sein. Kein Wunder, wer will denn noch eine 6 Jahre alte Konsole?

Die Kinderarbeit ist ein anderes Thema und hat nicht sonderlich viel mit Nintendo zu tun. Schliesslich produzieren noch sehr viele andere bei Foxconn, wie Microsoft, Dell etc.

Und auch glaube ich nicht dass die Kinder angestellt haben wegen zu wenig Arbeitskräften. Bei über 1 Milliarde Chinesen gibts wohl noch genug arbeitslose ...


----------



## matty2580 (29. Oktober 2012)

Rein eigennützig gedacht, ist es nicht Schuppe ob Nintendo keinen Gewinn macht.
Sei denn, die Wii U ist Dir völlig egal.....

Und die Arbeitsbedingungen bei Foxconn sollten uns "verdammt nochmal" nicht egal sein.
Ein Großteil unserer Hardware wird da hergestellt.
Ich spiele ungerne den Moralapostel. Ist Dir das Leid anderer Menschen wirklich völlig egal?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Rein eigennützig gedacht, ist es nicht Schuppe ob Nintendo keinen Gewinn macht.
> Sei denn, die Wii U ist Dir völlig egal.....
> 
> Und die Arbeitsbedingungen bei Foxconn sollten uns "verdammt nochmal" nicht egal sein.
> ...



Nein ist es mir nicht. Aber denen geht es noch gut im Gegensatz zu x 100 Millionen Menschen die nicht mal Wasser oder essen haben.  Was willst du denn dagegen tun? Du willst ja auch nicht auf deine Hardware verzichten wie du in vorigem Post geschrieben hast. Wir sind alle ein Teil dieser Entwicklung. Ich finde nur es ist unverhältnismässig darüber so eine Story zu machen. Das Problem ist längstens bekannt und wurde schon mehrmals in den Usernews aufgegriffen. (Selbstmorde bei Foxconn, Aufstände etc.)


Es gibt Leute die das zu untersuchen haben das ist klar. Finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung und schrecklich.

Und ja Nintendo begeistert mich schon lange nicht mehr. Technisch sowie auch Spiel-Genre mässig nicht.
Der Gameboy Color oder die N64 mit dem Goldeneye Spiel waren noch cool, aber seit dann ging es meine Meinung nach nur noch bergab. klar ist die Wii lustig, aber auch nur für 1 mal im Jahr ^^


----------



## matty2580 (29. Oktober 2012)

Nicht bekannt war, dass die Wii U auch mit Kinderarbeit produziert wird, und dass die Wii U mit Verlust verkauft wird. Schon 3 Tage vor ComputerBase, und einen Tag vor PCGH hatte ich die News dazu. Deshalb ist diese News entstanden. Ich kenne die Richtlinien zu den PCGH-News. Es ist eine "echte" News gewesen.

Was man dagegen tun kann? Denkst Du wirklich, dass diese News nicht beachtet wird?
1800 Klicks...nicht alle schreiben Posts dazu.....
Und ich wollte damit zu einer Diskussion aufrufen. Einer allein kann nichts bewirken...aber alle zusammen vielleicht etwas?
Mein persönliche Engagement hatte ich schon beschrieben. Wann immer ich kann unterstütze ich Organisationen, wie z.B. Fairtrade.


----------



## AnthraX (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nintendo - trotz Kinderarbeit kein Gewinn bei der Wii U*



sanjezt schrieb:


> Habe keine Ahnung warum man sich so ein hässliches Ding kaufen soll, vorallem dieser Mega Tabletcontroller. Einfach nur hässlich. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nicht Nintendos Zielgruppe, wer das auch immer sein soll , 12 Jährige Kinder eventuell.



Leuchtet mit Titeln wie Zombi U und den anderen Core games die kommen sollen definitv ein  schon mal daran gedacht das nicht alles was einem nicht gefällt gleich hässlich oder sonst was ist? Ich finde gerade den Tablet Controller interessant und kaufen werde ich sie mir sicher auch bald. Zelda reizt mich dann doch immer zu sehr ^^


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Und die Arbeitsbedingungen bei Foxconn sollten uns "verdammt nochmal" nicht egal sein.
> Ein Großteil unserer Hardware wird da hergestellt.


Und ein großer Teil unserer Hardware und Elektrogeräte werden in Afrika und anderen dritte Welt Länder von Kindern verbrannt die die giftigen Dämpfe einatmen müssen und die Flüsse versecht werden.
Trotzdem wechseln viele hier bei PCGH ihre Hardware alle paar (1 bis 3) Jahre weil sie nicht mehr alles auf UltraHigh mit 1000 FPS zocken können.


----------



## Shadow Complex (30. Oktober 2012)

In welcher Quelle steht denn genau, dass diese Kinder ausschließlich die Wii U herstellen? Oder Ist Nintendo der sogenannte Sündenbock? Na gut zugegebenermaßen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit schon groß, dass die 56 Kinder alle die Wii U zusammenbauen bei gerade mal 1,2 Millionen Angestellten.

Wenn aber nicht, wo ist der Artikel über die Kinderarbeit bei der Apple-, Acer-, Amazon-, Cisco-, Dell-, HP-, etc- Produktion?
Oder steht Nintendo da jetzt im Gegensatz zu den anderen Unternehmen in der Kritik, weil es das Problem der Kinderarbeit bei Foxconn anerkennt, und wohl so ich es richtig verstanden habe, als einziges Unternehmen etwas dagegen unternehmen will, wenn auch nicht gleich durch einen Wechsel der fertigenden Firma, da das ja am generellen Problem nichts geändert hätte?


----------



## matty2580 (30. Oktober 2012)

Nintendo says Foxconn violated its CSR guidelines | Games industry news | MCV

Das war die ursprüngliche Quelle bei MCV. Dort wurde zu Kotaku verlinkt, die detaillierter darüber berichtet hatten.
Nintendo untersucht erst einmal nur Vorfälle bei Foxconn. "Reagiert" wird "nur" mit einer Untersuchung von Nintendo bei Foxconn.
Deshalb berichtete MCV und Kotaku darüber. Auch andere Auftraggeber für Foxconn hatten schon ähnliche Untersuchungen.
Foxconn konnte sich immer herauswinden....

Soll Deine Frage suggerieren, dass Kinderarbeit "normal" ist?


----------



## DaStash (30. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Nintendo says Foxconn violated its CSR guidelines | Games industry news | MCV
> 
> Das war die ursprüngliche Quelle bei MCV. Dort wurde zu Kotaku verlinkt, die detaillierter darüber berichtet hatten.
> Nintendo untersucht erst einmal nur Vorfälle bei Foxconn. "Reagiert" wird "nur" mit einer Untersuchung von Nintendo bei Foxconn.
> ...


Wie alt waren die Kinder eigentlich?
Durften die dort nach gängigem Recht arbeiten?
Von welchen Arbeiten reden wir eigentlich, Hilfsarbeiten, welche hier in Deutschland beispielsweise auch schon ab 16 durchgeführt werden können?

MfG


----------



## matty2580 (30. Oktober 2012)

Leider ist Kotaku durch einen Hurrikan offline.
Kotaku berichtete über 56 Kinder, die unter 14 Jahren alt waren, und bei einer Kontrolle bei Foxconn angetroffen wurden.
Die Kinder sind nicht zur Schule gegangen, und arbeiteten richtig bei Foxconn.

Kinderarbeit ist ab 14 Jahren in China erlaubt. Die Gesetze sind ähnlich wie bei uns. Es dürfen nur wenige Stunden in der Woche gearbeitet werden. Und es sollten Hilfsarbeiten sein, z.B. Zeitung austragen u.s.w.

Die Kinder wurden nach der Kontrolle wieder in die Schule geschickt. Deshalb will Nintendo das auch untersuchen. Ein Imageschaden wie bei ähnlichen Applefällen möchte Nintendo nicht. Wie versprochen halte ich den Thread aktuell. Es gab schon ein Statement von Nintendo, bei Kotaku dazu.


----------



## Shadow Complex (30. Oktober 2012)

Es geht mir bei meiner Frage keineswegs darum, zu suggerieren, dass Kinderarbeit normal wäre. Wie ich bereits schrieb, will ich wissen wieso ausgerechnet Nintendo da jetzt im Fokus mit seiner Wii U steht.
Müsste die Überschrift nicht heißen: "Kinderarbeit bei Foxconn"? Ich mein etwas anderes wäre es, wenn Nintendo angeordnet hätte, dass bei Foxconn Kinder zu arbeiten hätten. Oder wenn nachweislich alle 56 Kinder an der Wii U Produktion beteiligt wären.

Wieviele Wii Us werden denn bei Foxconn jährlich produziert? (Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wie gut sich das Ding verkaufen wird, das wird man ja noch sehen, dementsprechend dürfte die Produktion ausfallen) Vielleicht 15 Millionen? Wieviele Apple Produkte werden in einem Quartal bei Foxconn produziert? 40 Millionen? (Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nicht über Apple herziehen, sondern Apple nur als Vergleich verwenden.)
So wer kann jetzt größeren Druck auf Foxconn ausüben, dass sie doch bitte mal ihre Beschäftigungszustände verbesseren?
Also nochmal meine Frage: Wieso steht Nintendo im Fokus der Kritik?

Und denk bitte nicht ich wäre jetzt hier der mega Nintendo Fan, ich kann einfach nur keine einseitige Berichterstattung leiden.


----------



## matty2580 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann die Headline gerne nochmal ändern?

Die Kinder wurden aber bei der Produktion der Wii U angetroffen.
Das auch der Auftraggeber Verantwortung trägt, hat selbst Nintendo bestätigt.
Locuza hatte das auch recht gut in seinem Post beschrieben.
Und Nintendo "anklagen" möchte ich nicht. Vielleicht geschieht dieses Mal mehr, als eine "Untersuchung"?
Aber ich glaube es nicht....


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Headline gerne nochmal ändern?
> 
> Die Kinder wurden aber bei der Produktion der Wii U angetroffen.
> Das auch der Auftraggeber Verantwortung trägt, hat selbst Nintendo bestätigt.
> ...


 

Die Kinder wurden bei Foxconn angetroffen, in welcher Produktion spielt da überhaupt keine Rolle, da Nintendo keinen Einfluss auf das Personal dort hat. Es war ja nicht im Sinne von Nintendo, sonst würden sie dagegen ja nicht vorgehen!

Und wie auch schon gesagt, alle anderen Firmen wissen auch was da abgeht. Da haben schon mehrere Mitarbeiter Selbstmord begangen, einer sprang vom Foxconn Firmen Gebäude in den Tod (geht ja wohl nicht mehr schlimmer oder?), dennoch produzieren diese mächtigen Firmen immernoch dort und werden es auch weiterhin tun. WEIL es dort am günstigsten ist. Falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast leben wir in der Zeit des Kapitalismus. Das sind Geschäftsmänner und keine Moralapostel. Die bekommen mehr Geld wenn sie ihre Budgets tief halten etc. Diese Vorgänge sollten eigentlich jedem klar sein. So läuft das nunmal in der heutigen Zeit.

AUCH wenn ich das nicht in Ordnung finde. Aber wir als 0815 Bürger können daran NICHTS ändern. Ausser keine Hardware mehr kaufen um dein Gewissen zu beruigen. Aber das wollen wir ja auch nicht. Also sind wir genau so ein Teil von diesem ganzen Uhrwerk, auch wenn wir nur das kleine dumme Zahnrad sind das dem Zeiger nachläuft.

Während ich diesen Thread schreibe sind nun auch 2 Minuten vergangen, in diesen 2 Minuten sind über 40 Kinder an Hunger gestorben. Ist wohl NOCH schlimmer als arbeitende Kinder. Auch alle wissen über die Hungernot bescheid. Dennoch kann sich diese Situation wegen eines Threads von 0815 Bürger in einem Forum über Computertechnik nicht bessern.

Was erwartest du? Meinst du weil jetzt ein paar 100 Computerfreaks sagen wir wollen keine Hardware mehr von Foxconn, produziert Nintendo, Microsoft etc. nicht mehr bei Foxconn?

Kommt mir vor wie in der Zeitung wo RIEEESSENN gross geschrieben ist dass irgend ein Prominenter mit 90 Jahren verstorben ist. Und darunter ein 3cm x 3cm grosser Artikel das bei einem Unglück 70 Personen darunter Kinder und Frauen gestorben sind. 

Ich meine gibt derzeit glaube ich schlimmere Gebiete auf der Erde wo Menschen täglich sterben, wo man was tun sollte. Das mit Foxconn ist eine Lapalie dagegen, die nun ja auch durch Nintendo untersucht wird.
Sollen die beauftragenden Firmen doch einen Kontrolleur anheuern der dort kontrolliert. Problem gegessen. Da braucht es doch nicht einen riesen Volks-aufstand.

Und noch mal zum Schluss, auch ich finde Kinderarbeit schlimm und eine Sauerei.


----------



## Shadow Complex (30. Oktober 2012)

In China ist (soweit ich das ermitteln konnte) Arbeit erst ab 16 Jahren erlaubt und zwar ausnahmslos.

Ein Artikel den ich im Internet gefunden habe: (Hier mal der Link: Foxconn Yantai plant found using interns as young as 14 - What's On Jinan )

Laut diesem, waren es Schüler zwischen 14 und 16 Jahren, die als "Praktikanten" in einem Zeitraum von 3 Wochen bei Foxconn angestellt waren.
Die Angestellten bei Foxconn, die dafür verantwortlich waren, wurden entlassen, da dies nicht mit den Arbeitsvorschriften von Foxconn im Einklang steht.

Ist halt immer die Frage welche Quelle jetzt die Wahrheit sagt. Die eine sagt jünger als 14 Jahre alt, die andere sagt zwischen 14 und 16 Jahre.

Hmm ja eine Untersuchung wird es geben. Genauso wie der Zufall es will, dass in einem Jahr wieder Kinder in Foxconn-Werken gefunden werden...



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du? Meinst du weil jetzt ein  paar 100 Computerfreaks sagen wir wollen keine Hardware mehr von  Foxconn, produziert Nintendo, Microsoft etc. nicht mehr bei  Foxconn?


 
Selbst wenn nicht, schadet so eine Nachricht dem Ruf einer Firma.


----------



## matty2580 (30. Oktober 2012)

@Darkfleet85:
Nintendo geht ja auch nicht dagegen vor. Im Moment wird die Produktion bei Foxconn untersucht.....
Unter einem 2. Link bei Kotaku/ Update 1, wird unter der Überschrift "Who made this" die Produktion der Wii U genauer beschrieben.
Deshalb setzt der Author bei MCV Kinderarbeit in direkten Zusammenhang mit der Wii U, und verweist in seinem Artikel darauf.

Den Vergleich nach Unten mag ich persönlich nicht. So nach dem Motto, in der Welt geschehen noch viel schlimmere Sachen, ändern können wir daran nichts. Doch selbst "nur" Aufmerksamkeit hilft. Und in anderen Bereichen reagiert die Gesellschaft auf diese Globalisierungsprobleme.
Noch sind solche Bewegungen wie z.B. Fairtrade eine Randerscheinung, noch.... Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, hier sachlich über Alternativen diskutieren zu können? Aber Du hast Recht, geben wir uns damit einfach zufrieden.

Ironie an/ Ich kann Teppiche, die durch Kinderarbeit entstanden sind sehr empfehlen. Kleine Kinderhände sind ideal für die Produktion geeignet. Auch der Preis ist oft super. Wirklich sehr zu empfehlen!!! /Ironie off


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> @Darkfleet85:
> Nintendo geht ja auch nicht dagegen vor. Im Moment wird die Produktion bei Foxconn untersucht.....
> Unter einem 2. Link bei Kotaku/ Update 1, wird unter der Überschrift "Who made this" die Produktion der Wii U genauer beschrieben.
> Deshalb setzt der Author bei MCV Kinderarbeit in direkten Zusammenhang mit der Wii U, und verweist in seinem Artikel darauf.
> ...



Es gibt keine Alternativen. Da dies die grössten Konzerne sind mit der grössten Macht und den besten Geräten die günstig gekauft werden können.

Gleich wie der Bäcker der seinen Angestellten viel Lohn zahlt, das Brot ist aber teurer.
Noch besseres Brot kriegst du bei irgendnem Billigmarkt für 1/4 vom Preis und das Brot ist dazu noch besser.Du weisst das das Personal dort schlecht bezahlt wird. Wo denkst du kaufen 99 % der Menschen ein?


@Shadow Complex

Wie gesagt, vor nicht allzulanger Zeit stürzte sich ein Mitarbeiter vom Foxonn Gebäude in den Tod, war auch gross in den Nachrichten, hats was geändert?

Nein hat es nicht. Das ist ein rieeeessen Konzern. Den bringt man nicht mal eben so mit einem Skandal zum Fall.


----------



## Shadow Complex (30. Oktober 2012)

Es ging mir um den Ruf von Nintendo, nicht von Foxconn, die haben einen potentiell guten Ruf schon vor langer Zeit verloren...  War vor 2,5 Jahren die Selbstmordserie.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Oktober 2012)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Es ging mir um den Ruf von Nintendo, nicht von Foxconn, die haben einen potentiell guten Ruf schon vor langer Zeit verloren...


 
Meiner Meinung nach hatten die noch nie einen guten Ruf. Ich zumindest habe nichts von Nintendo.
Ausserdem ist Nintendo auch nur Auftraggeber von Foxconn. Die können nichts für betriebsinterne Missstände.

Was bringt es denn wenn Nintendo dann 1000ende Mitarbeiter entlassen müssen. Eltern von Kindern die dann nicht mal mehr was zu essen haben? 

Es wird nie eine erfüllte Gerechtigkeit geben auf diesem Planeten. Nicht mit diesem System.


----------



## matty2580 (30. Oktober 2012)

Das ist mit Abstand die pessimistischste Meinung seit langem, die ich gehört habe.
Ist wirklich eine tolle Einstellung....


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Das ist mit Abstand die pessimistischste Meinung seit langem, die ich gehört habe.
> Ist wirklich eine tolle Einstellung....


 
Zumindest schaue ich nicht durch eine Rosa Brille 

Zwischen Meinung und Realität und machbar besteht meist ein grosser Unterschied.

Egal, ich halt mich hier raus jetzt.

Der Witz ist dass du vielleicht an einem PC sitzt der von Kindern gemacht wurde. Dann solltest du den doch eigentlich aus dem Fenster werfen, nicht? ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Das ist mit Abstand die pessimistischste Meinung seit langem, die ich gehört habe.
> Ist wirklich eine tolle Einstellung....


Pessimismus und Realismus gehen halt meistens Hand in Hand. 

Es bringt nichts, wenn man einen auf Moralapostel macht, denn nur ein kompletter Verzicht auf moderne Technik wäre ein richtiges Zeichen. Alles andere ist leider nicht mehr als Heuchelei, denn während man eine Sache verurteilt, unterstützt man eine andere und es wird auch nicht besser, wenn man extra betont, dass man andere gute Dinge fördert, solange man auf schlechte Dinge nicht gänzlich verzichtet.


----------



## matty2580 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


			
				matty2580 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mir keinen Heiligenschein verpassen, und die Konsumenten verteufeln.
> (including Apple, Samsung, Sony and Microsoft amongst many, many others) beinhaltet ja auch z.B. GigaByte.
> Sondern mir ging es um ein grundsätzliches Problem.
> Im Supermarkt kaufe ich Fairtrade-Produkte, selbst bei Klamotten achte ich darauf.
> ...


"alternativlos" war das Unwort des Jahres 2010. Es gibt immer Alternativen. Nur sind die oft sehr "unbequem", und werden deshalb selten genutzt.
Die Gesellschaften haben sich immer verändert. Am Ende zum Glück oft zum Besseren. Den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken, ist glaube ich nicht die richtige Entscheidung? Ein pragmatischen Denkansatz ist ja nicht grundlegend falsch. Aber man sollte ein positives Ziel vor Augen haben...
Ich sehe nicht durch eine rosa Brille. Ich gehöre zur Wendegeneration, und habe mit den vielen anderen Menschen für Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit demonstriert (in Potsdam). Zusammen mit allen anderen Demonstranten haben wir etwas erreicht....


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Oktober 2012)

Nö, bei moderner Technik gibt es keine Alternativen, außer darauf zu verzichten. Nutzt man sie, unterstützt man die Ausbeutung von Menschen und es wird auch nicht dadurch besser, dass man dafür ein paar andere nicht ausbeutet.


----------



## kühlprofi (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich kaufe mir nächstes Mal eine Bio-Grafikkarte . Unser aller Lebensstil hat halt seine Opfer schlussendlich unser eigener Planet selbst, so sind wir Menschen halt nun Mal. Für mich persönlich ist das Leben zu kurz um da noch die Welt ändern zu wollen in dem ich komische Produkte kaufe die 'fair' sein sollen oder auf etwas verzichte.


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2012)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Es geht mir bei meiner Frage keineswegs darum, zu suggerieren, dass Kinderarbeit normal wäre. Wie ich bereits schrieb, will ich wissen wieso ausgerechnet Nintendo da jetzt im Fokus mit seiner Wii U steht.
> Müsste die Überschrift nicht heißen: "Kinderarbeit bei Foxconn"? Ich mein etwas anderes wäre es, wenn Nintendo angeordnet hätte, dass bei Foxconn Kinder zu arbeiten hätten. Oder wenn nachweislich alle 56 Kinder an der Wii U Produktion beteiligt wären.



Sehe ich auch so. Diese zwei in einer 'News verwirren total und letztendlich geht es hier nur um die Kinderarbeit. Entweder man berichtet über die Kinderarbeit, dann gehört das aber in den Politikbereich oder aber man berichtet darüber, dass die Wii U mit Verlust verkauft wird.

MfG


----------



## matty2580 (31. Oktober 2012)

Die Redaktion hat das Thema noch einmal aufgegriffen:
Bericht: Wii U auch von Kinderarbeitern hergestellt


----------



## matty2580 (31. Oktober 2012)

PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Foxconn selbst hat den Fall eingestanden und als Verstoß gegen die eigenen Firmenrichtlinien gewertet. Laut dem Hersteller handelte es sich nur um eine geringe Zahl an Personen und die verantwortlichen Abteilungsleiter wurden entlassen


Wenn das wirklich stimmt, hat Kotaku und MCV etwas bewirkt....


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. November 2012)

löschen bitte ^^


----------



## ct5010 (7. November 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
> 
> "alternativlos" war das Unwort des Jahres 2010. Es gibt immer Alternativen. Nur sind die oft sehr "unbequem", und werden deshalb selten genutzt.
> Die Gesellschaften haben sich immer verändert. Am Ende zum Glück oft zum Besseren. Den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken, ist glaube ich nicht die richtige Entscheidung? Ein pragmatischen Denkansatz ist ja nicht grundlegend falsch. Aber man sollte ein positives Ziel vor Augen haben...
> Ich sehe nicht durch eine rosa Brille. Ich gehöre zur Wendegeneration, und habe mit den vielen anderen Menschen für Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit demonstriert (in Potsdam). Zusammen mit allen anderen Demonstranten haben wir etwas erreicht....


 
Selbst Fair Trade bringt nicht so viel, man könnte mit gutem Gewissen eigentlich nur noch mit Holzrechenschiebern aus der Behindertenwerkstatt arbeiten. Fair Trade muss auch leben, und ja die Bauern bekommen mehr Geld und einen Festpreis aber viel "fairer" ist es auch nicht. NIEMAND möchte auf Gewinn verzichten.


----------

